# Southern California Storm Chasing!! Lots of photos!



## LK_Imagery (Jan 20, 2010)

If you are not from the Southern California area then you have not been experiencing this crazy weather that we have been having. We have been getting back to back storms with a TON of rainfall. Now those of you form other states that get a ton of rain are probably thinking who gives a crap if it rains, that happens here all the time. Well here in Southern California it rarely happens, and what makes it an even crazier storm here is that we had tornado warnings! At first the news was saying it may happen then they went on the air and said it was going to happen. So my girlfriend Jasmin and I sat at home watching the news and hoping nothing would whisk us away to Kansas. While watching the news the sky started to clear up a tad so we decided to head out but on our way out the door we heard that there was a tornado that had touched down about 10 minutes from our house. So I packed up the cameras and we headed out. Forgive the poor quality of photos, I was on a mission to take a bunch of pics and keep on moving!! First we headed down the street to check out how sever the flooding was. The water was really high, completely covering the curb actually.










After we went to check out the street flooding we headed down to Seal Beach Pier to see what was going on down there. It was rumored that the waves were going to be pretty big so we couldn't resist going down. When we got down to the beach it was clear that were not alone in the idea to check out what was happening, There was a bunch of on lookers standing on the pier. It was closed for a while because the swells were so high but it was opened eventually.













Now when we went the waves were pretty big but not as big as predicted as you can tell from the pics.













There was so much water that a little lake was formed in a parking lot and on some of the beach sand, it was pretty deep.





We eventually made our way down to the "ground zero" where the tornado hit and wow was it crazy to see some of the damage. There were a bunch of trees that were completely uprooted by the tornado.








Well this tornado was so strong that it completely picked up a SUV and flipped it on its side, I didn't believe it either but when I got to the scene I talked to some people who were there when it happened and they all had the same story. It was pretty intense









Since California doesn't ever get weather like this there were tons of on lookers and news people watching the events!













Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 20, 2010)

Very cool.

I saw some pretty crazy stuff today as well.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice! I was kinda hoping to see some twister photos though.  I love the last photo of the camera guy. We are having some pretty crazy weather up here in NorCal too, but not as bad as you guys I think. Tons of thunder and lightning today, gusty winds, flooding, etc.

For those who aren't from California, understand that most parts of the state get to see thunderstorms only once every 1-2 years (sometimes more up here), so this is really exciting for us!


----------



## LK_Imagery (Jan 20, 2010)

Natalie said:


> Nice! I was kinda hoping to see some twister photos though.  I love the last photo of the camera guy. We are having some pretty crazy weather up here in NorCal too, but not as bad as you guys I think. Tons of thunder and lightning today, gusty winds, flooding, etc.
> 
> For those who aren't from California, understand that most parts of the state get to see thunderstorms only once every 1-2 years (sometimes more up here), so this is really exciting for us!




By time I got out the tornado had already passed but I hear there are more warning for tomorrow so we will see!!


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 20, 2010)

I had a car turn sideways right in front of me on the highway (I was doing 60), I quickly swerved around it, and it smacked into the center median.....
A half mile down the road the same thing had happened, except this time the drive had gotten out of the car and was walking around (WITH HIS CAR HANGING ITS ASS INTO THE FAST LANE WITH LIMITED VISIBILITY, AND NO WHERE TO RUN).


----------

